# Xorg Starts With Two Xterm Windows



## fbn (Nov 25, 2016)

Freebies

After typing "Startx" Xorg loads and then there's two Xterm windows.

Now what?

Newbie


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 26, 2016)

fbn said:


> Now what?


Up to you. What do you want to do?

Maybe install a desktop environment: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------

